
Why I’m leaving the Node.js project - tosh
https://medium.com/@nebrius/why-im-leaving-the-node-js-project-bff946845a77
======
notzorbo3
I'm growing increasingly worried about the naming and shaming of people with
not a single shred of evidence. What I have to wonder is, these people are
speaking up against harassment, but they can't seem to follow their own rules.

~~~
socrates666
Right? Man, I was wincing reading through that. This sounded like he intended
to slam a handful of people. "That'll show them," is what I imagined he said
to himself as he finished writing that post.

------
curtisblaine
> _I’ve been doing inclusivity work in Node.js for over two years, and I’m
> finally burned out too. I can no longer keep doing this sort of work in the
> Node.js project for the sake of my own mental health._

Then, you obviously are not in the best mental condition to judge what is
wrong and what is right for the Node community. It's good that you're stepping
down for the sake of your mental wellness and for the sake of the Node project
itself. Hope you get better soon.

------
mpweiher
"I do not believe Rod did this intentionally, or that he is a bad actor in the
classical definition. Rather, his bad behavior stems from ignorance and an
unwillingness to learn."

Or maybe _your_ ignorance and unwillingness to learn. Not even considering
that possibility would make things...difficult.

